# Best pump for large nipples?



## amm0406 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok, may be TMI for some but while my boobs are pretty small (like a C/D) the areola is not. I had major supply issues last time and used a Medela PIS and I think it was just too small for me maybe and too uncomfortable, though I didn't try with the Personal Fit doo-hickers either... so what is the best pump to go with for supply issues and large nipples?


----------



## 3703 (Mar 17, 2006)

I have no difinitive answer, but here is my experience:

I rented a PIS for a month and had no problems. Then I bought a Purely Yours and have used that for 2.5 months. It was slightly uncomfortable from the start, and became more so in the last month. (Side note... do our nipples enlarge over time while BF? If so do they go back after we stop?) So I ordered the custom flanges because they were bigger and it has been much more comfortable since then. However I am not convinced my breast empties as well now. I have to do more compressions...


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Try this product. It is an add-on that fits either PIS or Purely Yours, it just fits inside the do-hickeys. It is great for large areaolas / nipples:

http://cgi.ebay.com/SUPER-SHIELDS-Br...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

I use a hospital grade Medela pump at work and bought 30mm cups instead of the 24mm cups that come standard in the kits. This works for me.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

The size of your areola isn't really significant, it's the size of your actual nipples that matters. Nipples do come in lots of different sizes, and so do the flanges that fit on the breast pump (x-small, small, medium, large, and x-large). It is definitely important to get a good fit or the experience will be really painful. You will know that the flanges you are using are too small if your nipples are touching the sides of the flanges as you pump. Wherever you rent the pump from should have a little plastic nipple-measuring device that will show you what size of flange you need.

If you have low-supply issues, you should definitely be using a hospital grade double electric pump. I like the medela pumps best.

HTH!










Lex (IBCLC-in-training







)


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I have big boobs and large nipples. I bought the 30mm flanges. Works fine.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I also bought the 30mm flanges and had no problems.


----------



## VBurd (Jan 12, 2005)

You can buy larger cup things (are those called flanges?) for the PIS. I bought the 27mm ones because the standard ones were too small. They made a big difference. I was able to buy them at Babies R Us.


----------

